# Rotel,  jalapeno velveeta cheese dip



## miamirick (Oct 14, 2013)

We needed some dip during the football game saturday so I went to the pantry, heres what I came up with

One can ROTEL,  one block of jalapeno velveeta,   and some frozen leftover brisket!!!













DSC01864.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 14, 2013






melt down the velvetta chunks  my daughter working hard













DSC01867.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 14, 2013






add the rotel mixed in after cheese is melted













DSC01868.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 14, 2013






add the brisket to heat through













DSC01869.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 14, 2013






here's the finished project   maybe 15 minutes total prep time! 













DSC01870.JPG



__ miamirick
__ Oct 14, 2013






snack time

thanks for looking


----------



## dward51 (Oct 14, 2013)

We make that all the time with ground beef.  I've never tried brisket, but the smokey goodness has to add another layer of flavor!


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 14, 2013)

I do mine in a crock pot.  I use sausage, onion, mushrooms, rotel and velveeta.  We love it!

Brisket sounds great too!

Kat


----------



## miamirick (Oct 14, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> I do mine in a crock pot.  I use sausage, onion, mushrooms, rotel and velveeta.  We love it!
> 
> Brisket sounds great too!
> 
> Kat



Mushrooms sound good,   Try the jalapeño velveeta for a little kick


----------

